# dust extraction pipes



## sawdustjon (11 Aug 2011)

I am a hobby woodturner and I am always up for a bargain. Last year I bought an extractor unit with 1 metre pipe. This was inadequate so for my small workshop (95mx3.5m) so I ran 100mm around just above bench height made from cardboard carpet liner, which is free to any-one who cares to call at the carpet shop. The joints are mitred (90 degree and 'T' joints) and the gates are made from ply, the joints are glued with 'no nails' and so far they have served me well. As a precaution (because I didnt know if it was necerssery) I ran an earth cable through as I was constucting it and earthed it against static.


----------



## Chems (12 Aug 2011)

Best to avoid right angles and T joints, cause a lot of turbulence, better with smooth curves and Y junctions.


----------



## sawdustjon (12 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the tip on bends. There is nothing I can do at the moment with the 90 degree angles but I will replace the 'Ts' with 'Y' junctions, after all the material is free.


----------



## Chems (12 Aug 2011)

Couldn't you turn your 90 into 5 lots 18 degree to get a smoother curve?


----------



## sawdustjon (12 Aug 2011)

Thanks again for the tip, the reason it will be difficult for me to adjust the 90 degree joints is that when I assembled the ducting I cut the mitres on full lenghts. I will adjust them when I service the system. or perhaps fit plastic soil pipe elbows.


----------



## OPJ (13 Aug 2011)

When you ran your earth cable through, how did you 'ground' it? I mean, do you attach the ends to a wall, the floor, a machine? I'm thinking of doing something similar with smaller diameter plastic waste pipe and I'm just not quite sure of how to ground each run to prevent static.


----------



## sawdustjon (13 Aug 2011)

Hi! olly, I ran some bare earth cable through the inside of the duct and ran it outside and connected it to an earth clamp on a 15mm copper pipe and sunk it into the earth. I hope this is of some use to you, as I mentioned earlyer I don't know if this is necessary but it doesn't do any harm to err on the side of caution.
john


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (13 Aug 2011)

Your dust extractor will have an earth with should be grounded though the plug and sockets wiring. Just run the cable to the dust extractors body making sure there is a direct connection (not through the paint) A bolt or screw tend to be the best as there touching the raw metal.


----------



## Tomsk (15 Aug 2011)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing your tip. Carpet shops here I come!


----------

